# Totally curious about this and want some input.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In my opinion....one word _*"NO!!"

*_I'll give you a link from the manufacturer that also has this little *
[*] 
**Do read that blurb*...._*and *_the entire article. Those are the maximum numbers with optimum conditions and the perfect combination of vehicle drive-train components..
Make sure you especially read that towing section.... and that * mark...
_
2014 Nissan Pathfinder SL Specs & Price | Nissan USA

_
A horse trailer is already close to 3000 pounds...now add a 1200 pound horse _{one of my horses is 15.1 and 1050 pounds and he needs some weight yet on his frame} ... now add any and everything else you need to move on that trip... you just went overload or so near to it!

__In my opinion _you are pushing the maximum capacity of that vehicle to close to the limits.
When manufacturers do all these recommendations of a vehicle can do this or that... they are *not* using live cargo that wiggles, moves, stomps their feet. They use a low-sled or cargo trailer that is easiest towing with least resistance to give you those numbers.
 They refer to a 3.5 V6 engine and power....
I have a _*3.7*_ V6 engine in a car and based upon the "power".... forget it! You don't have enough power in my opinion. Mash on the gas, maybe to start you off, forget any grades, hills or inclines...

If you already have the trailer, rent a truck that is capable of towing a trailer and your "stuff", handling the load safely and with power to start and size to stop you and control that trailer on the road. Many places do have trucks for rent with brake controllers installed in them so you can safely tow...start & stop going down the highway/roads.
The car, as it_* is *_a car, _is cute as a car {small SUV/crossover}_ maybe towing 2 jet-skis on the back...a horse trailer, NO!
_
BTW.... the information I looked up was from a 2014 vehicle...probably the highest in capacities as it is newest..._
So unless you are looking at "brand spanking new" more the reason to say "NO" and not with my horse in the trailer.
Does that vehicle even have the ability to have a frame mounted hitch? Or is it a bumper hitch...held on by 2 piece of junk bolts....:think: 

Would I risk my horse, my trailer, my life hauling with this...No.
Would other people, sure they would.
Would I put that vehicle to the maximum and shorten the life of the vehicle because if you tow once, you're going to again...and again.

That is quite a distance from Northern California to Southern California,...not exactly straight or flat road everyplace either nor would I imagine it will be traffic free...

_*No...*_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

^^^^that^^^^


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Agree with the others. You would be an accident waiting to happen.:wink:


----------

